# Tornado Lifts Up House on Doorbell Cam



## jar546 (Sep 6, 2019)

Check this one out.  Wow!

https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2019/...orig-js.cnn/video/playlists/hurricane-dorian/


----------



## Glenn (Sep 6, 2019)

That's an argument for a freestanding deck...  I have long taught in my deck code classes that decks do not experience wind pressures in the same way that homes do.
(sorry to sound insensitive, but it's a valid thing to be curious of.  Watch the end as the house lifts and the deck remains.)


----------



## jar546 (Sep 6, 2019)

Glenn said:


> That's an argument for a freestanding deck...  I have long taught in my deck code classes that decks do not experience wind pressures in the same way that homes do.
> (sorry to sound insensitive, but it's a valid thing to be curious of.  Watch the end as the house lifts and the deck remains.)



I am a proponent of free standing decks.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 6, 2019)

That looks like that is a RV/Tiny home park.........


----------



## steveray (Sep 9, 2019)

fatboy said:


> That looks like that is a RV/Tiny home park.........



That explains it....Tornado magnets....


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 9, 2019)

In the beginning you can see transmission lines in the upper right of the video.  Can't see them at the end.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 9, 2019)

Just a few seconds before the clip ends, you see them disappear, or rather, you don't...…

Nice catch Chris.


----------

